# Advanced Roux Techniques



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

This is a thread in which we discuss existing advanced techniques for the roux method, question their usefulness, expand on ideas that already exist, and create new ones.

This video briefly explains 6 advanced techniques that already exist:


----------



## shadowslice e (Jun 22, 2016)

There's also one special arrow case which is useful where either UL/UR or UF/UB are on the "point" of the arrow and D where you can do M then AUF so it's in the right place. It's sort of like misoriented centres with extra skips. I'll make a video tomorrow (hopefully) if this was a bit unclear.

Also, experiment with UL/UR inserts to get nicer 4c cases.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2016)

I was thinking of making a video of every LSE trick I could find in the summer, to try to get everything into one place - from basic ULUR insertion tricks to things like misoriented centres and BU prediction. Not started it yet because of exams, but do you want me to post it here once I'm done?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

TDM said:


> I was thinking of making a video of every LSE trick I could find in the summer, to try to get everything into one place - from basic ULUR insertion tricks to things like misoriented centres and BU prediction. Not started it yet because of exams, but do you want me to post it here once I'm done?


Yes, definitely! That would be awesome!


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Yes, definitely! That would be awesome!


Do you think one big video would be better or a series? Also, what do you think I should include? Here's my list so far:



Spoiler



ULUR with M' U2 M' or M U2 M
Influencing ULUR during EO
OLLCPs/multiple algs per CMLL
BU prediction
Easy 1-look edge permutation - L5E (EP5)/EPLLs/Parity EPLLs
Misoriented centres
(Skipping dots? Don't know if I should include this or not, it's not useful for 2H)



It's a bit short, is there anything else you can think of?
Also, the way I do EO+ULUR I never get both ULUR edges in the U layer so I won't ever find your UFUB method useful without an EO skip. I don't know how to put that part in the video(s) without contradicting myself.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2016)

TDM said:


> Do you think one big video would be better or a series? Also, what do you think I should include? Here's my list so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a bunch of videos and just discussion on this thread would work.

Thats a good list. I can't seem to think of anything else.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think a bunch of videos and just discussion on this thread would work.
> 
> Thats a good list. I can't seem to think of anything else.


Cool, I think more shorter videos would be less work since I can plan each one separately.

Alright, I'll start some time next week then. Can anyone else reading this think of something to include?


----------



## IuriG (Jun 24, 2016)

TDM said:


> Do you think one big video would be better or a series? Also, what do you think I should include? Here's my list so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think skipping dots is useful for 2H, I use it quite a lot.
And I aways get at least one of the L R edges on the last layer, but I still find UF/UB useful on OH, since I have time on OH to look for both LR/FB edges and influence the best, sometimes I can chose both being in the botton over only one, or even a skip.


----------



## IuriG (Jun 24, 2016)

And it's useful on 2H, but because I'm actually neutral betwen both, so I just solve what I see first. So it's a look ahead advantage, I guess.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 24, 2016)

So was 6-flip CMLL a bad idea?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> So was 6-flip CMLL a bad idea?


No, I just forgot about it. Sorry. Well if you think about it, 6 flip CMLL falls under the "influencing EO during CMLL" category.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jun 24, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> No, I just forgot about it. Sorry. Well if you think about it, 6 flip CMLL falls under the "influencing EO during CMLL" category.



I didn't mean there should be a video for it lol. I'm just not convinced the algs are worth it. Maybe they are, but I feel like you can't predict positions of UL/UR as well


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2016)

Not sure why you did u' M u for that F2B minus centers example instead of u M' u', but whatever 

Also, what are your thoughts on the thing where you solve F2B with UL/UR (or UF/UB) oriented in the D layer and then do an OLLCP into trivial LSE? I remember seeing Alex say it was a good direction for Roux to go in, and since you're one of the people picking up where Alex left off in terms of pushing Roux I was curious as to what you thought 

Cool video too btw


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 24, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Not sure why you did *u' M u* for that F2B minus centers example instead of u M' u', but whatever
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on the thing where you solve F2B with UL/UR (or UF/UB) oriented in the D layer and then do an OLLCP into trivial LSE? I remember seeing Alex say it was a good direction for Roux to go in, and since you're one of the people picking up where Alex left off in terms of pushing Roux I was curious as to what you thought
> 
> Cool video too btw


Woah that is so simple...why do you always find these?

I talked to Alex about it and he says he thinks it is good, but I would have to disagree. I tried learning OLLCP, but gave up part way through once I found out it wasn't worth it. My main argument for this is that the moves you waste orienting and placing the ULUR edges on D are the same moves you would do if you solve them after OLLCP. Now we just have 1) orient 2 edges on D and 2) OLLCP. My problem with this is that you are still doing extra moves before corners, and the OLLCP algs are worse than CMLL. Thus, you are wasting time in second block and CMLL just to orient edges, which is arguably one of the easiest parts of LSE. I think the best CMLL advanced thingies we have at the moment are CLS, CMLLEO, and the "learn 2 algs for each case" method.


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2016)

ottozing said:


> Also, what are your thoughts on the thing where you solve F2B with UL/UR (or UF/UB) oriented in the D layer and then do an OLLCP into trivial LSE?


I'm not PDF, but I don't think this is a good idea. If you're wanting to solve specific pieces into the D layer like that, why not do CFOP but use ULUR for two of the cross pieces? I think that would be faster.

That would then be the same speed as CFOP, but after OLLCP you would be left with something slower than EPLL. So surely this method would be slower than CFOP with OLLCP?


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 2, 2016)

Since most of the techniques mentioned thus far center around LSE: is there any benefit to simultaneous blocks?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 2, 2016)

Teoidus said:


> Since most of the techniques mentioned thus far center around LSE: is there any benefit to simultaneous blocks?


It can be more efficient in some cases. For example, it is more efficient to solve/preserve a pre-made second block pair with the edge to make preserveinstead of to break it while doing first block.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 1, 2016)

alexela said:


> *Good* video.
> to part 3. Non-matching blocks
> CMLL Recognition with Non-matching blocks is not difficult if the blocks at the bottom of the opposite color.
> I want to add an explanation. Sure, it's already written, but I have not found.
> ...


If the blocks are off by an R2 I can just do it intuitively. But for the hard to recognize ones I use athefre's method


----------



## Shiv3r (Nov 12, 2016)

the 6-flip CMLL would be great, I think that it could be learned intuitively however with the use of commutators before and after algs, which I do sometimes to force a 4-flip


----------

